# Last Month 16 Republicans Voted Against Helping Our Afghan Allies. Let’s Name Names



## skews13 (Aug 19, 2021)

In June, Democratic Rep. Jason Crow of Colorado introduced the Averting Loss of Life and Injury by Expediting SIVs (ALLIES) Act in Congress. It was a no-brainer piece of legislation that would remove some of the requirements for Afghan special immigrant visas. The bill passed through the House with 407 yeas and 16 nays.

If you believe in warmongering or if you are a peacenik, there was nothing negative in this bill. And yet 16 Republicans voted against this bill. Who are they? I bet you can guess at least a few of them.










						Last month, 16 Republicans voted against helping our allies in Afghanistan. Let’s name names
					

In June, Democratic Rep. Jason Crow of Colorado introduced the Averting Loss of Life and Injury by Expediting SIVs (ALLIES) Act in Congress. It was a no-brainer piece of legislation that would remove some of the requirements for Afghan special...




					m.dailykos.com
				




These people are beyond worthless. I propose a bill to air drop all Trump supporters, and any caucus with freedom of liberty attach d to it, in the middle of Taliban country.

The country would immediately b come smarter, safer, and generally better off.


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (Aug 19, 2021)

skews13 said:


> In June, Democratic Rep. Jason Crow of Colorado introduced the Averting Loss of Life and Injury by Expediting SIVs (ALLIES) Act in Congress. It was a no-brainer piece of legislation that would remove some of the requirements for Afghan special immigrant visas. The bill passed through the House with 407 yeas and 16 nays.
> 
> If you believe in warmongering or if you are a peacenik, there was nothing negative in this bill. And yet 16 Republicans voted against this bill. Who are they? I bet you can guess at least a few of them.
> 
> ...


Let's name names.

OK.

I've got 1 

Jo Biden.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2021)

But it's all Biden's fault or have you not seen the screaming headlines on USMB? It took twenty years to get to today but only one guy gets the blame...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2021)

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> Let's name names.
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...


Are you able to count higher than one?


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (Aug 19, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Are you able to count higher than one?


Only need to count to 1 here which is a shame for folk like yourself.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2021)

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> Only need to count to 1 here which is a shame for folk like yourself.


Yeah, and only one God made the world we live in, got anymore fantasies that only one guy controls everything in a decentralized state?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 19, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> But it's all Biden's fault or have you not seen the screaming headlines on USMB? It took twenty years to get to today but only one guy gets the blame...


According to Joe...


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 19, 2021)

skews13 said:


> In June, Democratic Rep. Jason Crow of Colorado introduced the Averting Loss of Life and Injury by Expediting SIVs (ALLIES) Act in Congress. It was a no-brainer piece of legislation that would remove some of the requirements for Afghan special immigrant visas. The bill passed through the House with 407 yeas and 16 nays.
> 
> If you believe in warmongering or if you are a peacenik, there was nothing negative in this bill. And yet 16 Republicans voted against this bill. Who are they? I bet you can guess at least a few of them.
> 
> ...



There's NO WAY you're getting out from Joe Biden being responsible for this.  No way.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 19, 2021)

skews13 said:


> In June, Democratic Rep. Jason Crow of Colorado introduced the Averting Loss of Life and Injury by Expediting SIVs (ALLIES) Act in Congress. It was a no-brainer piece of legislation that would remove some of the requirements for Afghan special immigrant visas. The bill passed through the House with 407 yeas and 16 nays.
> 
> If you believe in warmongering or if you are a peacenik, there was nothing negative in this bill. And yet 16 Republicans voted against this bill. Who are they? I bet you can guess at least a few of them.
> 
> ...


God bless them.

Have you ever lived in Afghanistan?  Houseplants are intelligent in comparison.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> According to Joe...
> 
> 
> View attachment 527964


Because the last guy :





 and got fired and set up Afghanistan to fall.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 19, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Because the last guy :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't kid yourself

It's been set to fail since Obama was elected.

But I find it funny that Biden says, "the buck stops here", but still blames Trump for releasing XXX Taliban fighters, and the Afghan Army we've trained for the last 16 years for running.

He needs an Ex Lax, so the shit comes out his ass, and not his mouth.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Don't kid yourself
> 
> It's been set to fail since Obama was elected.
> 
> ...


Can't really blame Joe for what the Afghans did since we were not in charge of them.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 19, 2021)

Based on who posted the thread (an imbecile) and his source material (Daily Cause, a watering hole and gathering place for imbeciles) I really wouldn't place one iota of credence in the thread.

It's partisan politics at it's worse (hence the Daily Kos) and there is zero analysis of the votes of those 
16 that opposed it. Why did they oppose the bill? Not one scintilla of thought put into the
thread as one would assume given the OP.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 19, 2021)

skews13 said:


> In June, Democratic Rep. Jason Crow of Colorado introduced the Averting Loss of Life and Injury by Expediting SIVs (ALLIES) Act in Congress. It was a no-brainer piece of legislation that would remove some of the requirements for Afghan special immigrant visas. The bill passed through the House with 407 yeas and 16 nays.
> 
> If you believe in warmongering or if you are a peacenik, there was nothing negative in this bill. And yet 16 Republicans voted against this bill. Who are they? I bet you can guess at least a few of them.
> 
> ...


Daily Kooks....Oh brother.....

There were no "Afghan allies" you fucking blithering idiot.....Those "allies" either deserted or collaborated when the Taliban rolled into town.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 19, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Can't really blame Joe for what the Afghans did since we were not in charge of them.



No, YOU can't blame him, because you're not allowed to.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> No, YOU can't blame him, because you're not allowed to.


I do enjoy seeing dogs bay at the Moon.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 19, 2021)

skews13 said:


> In June, Democratic Rep. Jason Crow of Colorado introduced the Averting Loss of Life and Injury by Expediting SIVs (ALLIES) Act in Congress. It was a no-brainer piece of legislation that would remove some of the requirements for Afghan special immigrant visas. The bill passed through the House with 407 yeas and 16 nays.
> 
> If you believe in warmongering or if you are a peacenik, there was nothing negative in this bill. And yet 16 Republicans voted against this bill. Who are they? I bet you can guess at least a few of them.
> 
> ...


Fuck you.  We aren’t importing a million Afghans because Biden let Afghanistan collapse. We’ve seen this movie before, it was called Syria Refugee Crisis, created by the Obama Bin Biden Regime.

Now fuck off.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 19, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> But it's all Biden's fault or have you not seen the screaming headlines on USMB? It took twenty years to get to today but only one guy gets the blame...


Stealing elections has consequences.  Assuming responsibility for military fuck ups is one.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 19, 2021)

Well he(tramp) made a deal with the devil, what do any of you expect.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Stealing elections has consequences.  Assuming responsibility for military fuck ups is one.


You have yet to prove anyone stole an election then tried to fence it.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Aug 19, 2021)

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> Let's name names.
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...


Four decades of shit foreign policy


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 19, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Fuck you.  We aren’t importing a million Afghans because Biden let Afghanistan collapse. We’ve seen this movie before, it was called Syria Refugee Crisis, created by the Obama Bin Biden Regime.
> 
> Now fuck off.


Where are you getting a Million from?!  And anybody who supported pulling our troops out of Afghanistan was supporting its collapse.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Four decades of shit foreign policy


Try sixty.


----------



## surada (Aug 19, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> There's NO WAY you're getting out from Joe Biden being responsible for this.  No way.



Listen, Twit.. We have been in Afghanistan one way or another since 1979.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 19, 2021)

skews13 said:


> In June, Democratic Rep. Jason Crow of Colorado introduced the Averting Loss of Life and Injury by Expediting SIVs (ALLIES) Act in Congress. It was a no-brainer piece of legislation that would remove some of the requirements for Afghan special immigrant visas. The bill passed through the House with 407 yeas and 16 nays.
> 
> If you believe in warmongering or if you are a peacenik, there was nothing negative in this bill. And yet 16 Republicans voted against this bill. Who are they? I bet you can guess at least a few of them.
> 
> ...


We should *always *name names.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 19, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


>


Thanks to the military industrial complex, *and *the intelligence community.

Those are the bad guys in this matter.


----------



## surada (Aug 19, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Fuck you.  We aren’t importing a million Afghans because Biden let Afghanistan collapse. We’ve seen this movie before, it was called Syria Refugee Crisis, created by the Obama Bin Biden Regime.
> 
> Now fuck off.



Good grief, Hawk, don't you know ANYTHING about what went on in Syria? Syria was crashing from 2005 to 2011 and then they started killing schoolboys.


----------



## hadit (Aug 19, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> But it's all Biden's fault or have you not seen the screaming headlines on USMB? It took twenty years to get to today but only one guy gets the blame...


That's politics and the result of the normal American's attention span. How do you think Quid Pro won the election? Certainly not on the strength of his policies, not on his public speaking ability. He won because enough NPC's bought into Orange Man Bad. Expect effective ads with Quid Pro's and Cackles' faces superimposed on videos of the suffering.


----------



## hadit (Aug 19, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Well he(tramp) made a deal with the devil, what do any of you expect.


I expect competence in Washington, regardless of what the previous president did or didn't do. Expecting otherwise is nothing more than excuse making.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 19, 2021)

surada said:


> Good grief, Hawk, don't you know ANYTHING about what went on in Syria? Syria was crashing from 2005 to 2011 and then they started killing schoolboys.


I know that Assad never attacked us, nor did he have the capability to.  
I know that the Hussein funded ISIS terrorists to overthrow the Assad government.
I know his funding of ISIS blew the civil war up and created the refugee crisis.
I know the Hussein and his globo-homo friends in the EU pushed welcoming those refugees with open arms.
I know those refugees proceeded to commit terror attacks all over Europe and in the US.

So fuck your idiotic foreign policy that is purposely made to destabilize the ME and creates millions of refugees, which you globo-homos try to get us to welcome with open arms.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 19, 2021)

Hey, I know one of those guys, I work at his place every weekend....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> There's NO WAY you're getting out from Joe Biden being responsible for this.  No way.


its skews.....he will do his best....


----------



## Penelope (Aug 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> I expect competence in Washington, regardless of what the previous president did or didn't do. Expecting otherwise is nothing more than excuse making.


Still he made a deal with the devil in 2020, and it falls on tramps hands if there are any American  deaths.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 19, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Where are you getting a Million from?!  And anybody who supported pulling our troops out of Afghanistan was supporting its collapse.


Right now there are 6.7 million Syrian refugees in 128 different countries. Europe took over 1 million.

So don’t tell me there won’t be similar with Afghanistan.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 19, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Still he made a deal with the devil in 2020, and it falls on tramps hands if there are any American  deaths.


Biden reneged on the deal so that is a moot point.


----------



## hadit (Aug 19, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Still he made a deal with the devil in 2020, and it falls on tramps hands if there are any American  deaths.


No, it actually doesn't, because Quid Pro has been in office long enough to be fully briefed on the likely outcome of his decisions, and this is on him. I know you're desperate to blame everything from sunspots to laundry stains on Orange Mad Bad, but this one's Quid Pro's and he will always own it, no matter how hard he tries to duck it. Tell us this, 9/11 happened in almost the same amount of time from W's inauguration. Did Bubba Clinton come in for any criticism because he handed the situation to him? Very little indeed. Likewise, this is Quid Pro's and will remain his.


----------



## surada (Aug 19, 2021)

theHawk said:


> I know that Assad never attacked us, nor did he have the capability to.
> I know that the Hussein funded ISIS terrorists to overthrow the Assad government.
> I know his funding of ISIS blew the civil war up and created the refugee crisis.
> I know the Hussein and his globo-homo friends in the EU pushed welcoming those refugees with open arms.
> ...



Just as I thought .. You don't know jack shit about Syria.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 19, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Right now there are 6.7 million Syrian refugees in 128 different countries. Europe took over 1 million.
> 
> So don’t tell me there won’t be similar with Afghanistan.


I'm just asking where you are getting that number... You just making it up?


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 19, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Thanks to the military industrial complex, *and *the intelligence community.
> 
> Those are the bad guys in this matter.


Those are always the bad guys.

. . . and have always been.   They have always had folks embedded in the media as well.  Either secretly, or now, right out in the open.

Malcolm knew this, I am surprised that you don't know, everything you read is either disinformation, or misinformation, with an agenda behind it.

And yet?  You chose to believe what ever supports your agenda.


----------



## surada (Aug 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> No, it actually doesn't, because Quid Pro has been in office long enough to be fully briefed on the likely outcome of his decisions, and this is on him. I know you're desperate to blame everything from sunspots to laundry stains on Orange Mad Bad, but this one's Quid Pro's and he will always own it, no matter how hard he tries to duck it. Tell us this, 9/11 happened in almost the same amount of time from W's inauguration. Did Bubba Clinton come in for any criticism because he handed the situation to him? Very little indeed. Likewise, this is Quid Pro's and will remain his.



Sometimes ALL your choices stink. Do you want to stay in Afghanistan?


----------



## theHawk (Aug 19, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I'm just asking where you are getting that number... You just making it up?











						Refugee Statistics | USA for UNHCR
					

Millions of individuals have been forcibly displaced worldwide as a result of persecution, conflict, violence or human rights violations. Learn more about the number of refugees from various regions and the countries in which they are most often resettling.




					www.unrefugees.org
				












						Syria Refugee Crisis – Globally, in Europe and in Cyprus - UNHCR Cyprus
					

Meet some of the Syrian refugees living in Cyprus




					www.unhcr.org


----------



## theHawk (Aug 19, 2021)

surada said:


> Just as I thought .. You don't know jack shit about Syria.


You can’t refute any of it because it’s true.


----------



## surada (Aug 19, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I'm just asking where you are getting that number... You just making it up?



Six million is correct. Syria was a failed state because of drought, inflation, overpopulation, unemployment, famine.. Their agricultural sector and oil sectors collapsed in 2007. Then Assad started killing schoolboys and polio showed up.


----------



## hadit (Aug 19, 2021)

surada said:


> Sometimes ALL your choices stink. Do you want to stay in Afghanistan?


What I want is irrelevant. I'm merely pointing out that Quid Pro's political decisions have political consequences. He voted to get us into Afghanistan and now owns how we get out.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 19, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Well he(tramp) made a deal with the devil, what do any of you expect.




6 Questions we NEED to ask about Afghanistan​So, what’s REALLY going on? Is the apparent Taliban “victory” masking the true narrative?​








						6 Questions we NEED to ask about Afghanistan
					

Kit Knightly Afghanistan has “fallen”, that’s the line. The Taliban forces have taken the opportunity of US/NATO withdrawal and swept across the entire country, taking every major…




					off-guardian.org
				




1. Did the Taliban really just win?​

2. Is the chaos real?​
" . . .All of this serves a purpose, aside from the distraction of emotive metaphors and lurid headlines. It all aids in the construction of a narrative.

In this case, the ideas of US “mistakes” and “incompetence” and “wishful thinking” are discussed at length, without ever touching on the true mendacity at the heart of the Afghan invasion.

The “end” of the Afghan war is being used to re-brand its beginnings. The Taliban are propped up as villains, again, and associated with Al Qaeda, as if _they_ were ever anything but a Western tool in the first place.

People are talking about “spreading democracy” and “counter-terrorism” as if they were the _real_ aims of the war, instead of long-discredited lies.

Marketing Afghanistan as a “defeat” for the US camouflages the truth of it – the war was a VERY profitable business venture.

And, of course, it all serves to reinforce the frail official story of 9/11, a vital keystone in the construction of our geo-political “reality”.   . . "

3. What about the heroin?​
4. Will there be any Political Fallout?​*" . . .Geo-politically, the talk is of Russia and China – the only two counties to officially recognise the Taliban government – “stepping into the void”. This is being played as a victory for America’s enemies (and another stick with which to beat Biden), but does that really mean anything?

The Covid “pandemic” has been an eye-opener in terms of conflict between nations. They’ve shown us that, when they really need to, they work together to the same end. They tell the same lies, sell the same stories, and want the same thing. The wall at the back of the theatre has been revealed, in that regard.

The truth is, no matter which nations notionally hold sway in Afghanistan, the profits from the war, the lithium and the heroin will all end up going to the same few pockets. Corporations rule, not countries. Nation-states are no longer the players of the Great Game, they are the pieces. Toys for corporate megaliths. Their owners can make them fight each other, or bump them together and make kissy noises. Each is equally meaningless. . . ."*

5. Is there another “Refugee Crisis” on the way?​
". . .That importing asylum seekers, undocumented, from a near-failed state could be suggested at all during an allegedly “deadly pandemic” is a sign of just how contrived both narratives are.

It’s not said much – but corporations_ love_ refugees. Just like illegal immigrants, undocumented refugees can be used as cheap labour, with none of the legal protections of full citizens. They can then be blamed for deteriorating living standards, unemployment and wage stagnation. They act as a heat-sink for public anger.

Further, “refugees” with no passports are a great way to get your trained mercenaries, agitators, saboteurs, and/or special forces across national borders without leaving a trail. . . . "

6. Will we see a major terrorist attack?​









						Progressive Critics Say Investors in US Weapon-Makers Only Clear Winners of Afghan War
					

"The military-industrial complex got exactly what it wanted out of this war."




					www.commondreams.org


----------



## surada (Aug 19, 2021)

theHawk said:


> You can’t refute any of it because it’s true.



No, Hawk.. You don't know anything about Syria. Bashir Assad isn't running the show.. His younger brother is. He's a vicious, sadist and he will kill Bashir if he stepped down.


----------



## hadit (Aug 19, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> . . . it seems karma coming back to bite folks in the ass eh?
> 
> Echos of history.
> 
> View attachment 527984


You weren't supposed to notice that.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> No, it actually doesn't, because Quid Pro has been in office long enough to be fully briefed on the likely outcome of his decisions, and this is on him. I know you're desperate to blame everything from sunspots to laundry stains on Orange Mad Bad, but this one's Quid Pro's and he will always own it, no matter how hard he tries to duck it. Tell us this, 9/11 happened in almost the same amount of time from W's inauguration. Did Bubba Clinton come in for any criticism because he handed the situation to him? Very little indeed. Likewise, this is Quid Pro's and will remain his.


Luke 9:41

And Jesus answered and said, “You unbelieving and perverted generation, how long shall I be with you and put up with you? Bring your son here.”

Source: 9 Bible verses about Evil Generations
-----------------------------
evil passes on thru the generation.


----------



## surada (Aug 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> What I want is irrelevant. I'm merely pointing out that Quid Pro's political decisions have political consequences. He voted to get us into Afghanistan and now owns how we get out.



Horseshit. The second go around in Afghanistan was to save bloody ENRON. Can you say "mission drift"?


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 19, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Refugee Statistics | USA for UNHCR
> 
> 
> Millions of individuals have been forcibly displaced worldwide as a result of persecution, conflict, violence or human rights violations. Learn more about the number of refugees from various regions and the countries in which they are most often resettling.
> ...


Im asking about Afghanistan


----------



## hadit (Aug 19, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Luke 9:41
> 
> And Jesus answered and said, “You unbelieving and perverted generation, how long shall I be with you and put up with you? Bring your son here.”
> 
> ...


That doesn't absolve Quid Pro from bearing responsibility for his decisions. Are you trying to say that W shouldn't have to bear responsibility for 9/11 because Bubba set it up for him? Or are you just looking for any possible way to deflect criticism from Quid Pro?


----------



## jasonnfree (Aug 19, 2021)

I'll be riden'  with Biden for the duration since he won't try to overthrow our government like trump did.  I really like when he talks policy.  Something trump's incapable of.  Trump just waves his girly little hands and insults others and brags on himself.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 19, 2021)

surada said:


> Good grief, Hawk, don't you know ANYTHING about what went on in Syria? Syria was crashing from 2005 to 2011 and then they started killing schoolboys.


95% of the Muslim world is a psychotic mess.


----------



## hadit (Aug 19, 2021)

surada said:


> Horseshit. The second go around in Afghanistan was to save bloody ENRON. Can you say "mission drift"?


Quid Pro voted to authorize hostilities. You can't avoid that.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 19, 2021)

surada said:


> No, Hawk.. You don't know anything about Syria. Bashir Assad isn't running the show.. His younger brother is. He's a vicious, sadist and he will kill Bashir if he stepped down.


Who gives a shit? You want to invade a country and/or fund terrorist to overthrow him because of that?  Fuck you’re insane.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 19, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Im asking about Afghanistan


It’s a conservative estimate based off history and reality.

Every stupid liberal publication is saying we have to take on as many Afghan refugees as we can.  Why wouldn’t it be a million?  Are you a bigot?


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 19, 2021)

surada said:


> Six million is correct. Syria was a failed state because of drought, inflation, overpopulation, unemployment, famine.. Their agricultural sector and oil sectors collapsed in 2007. Then Assad started killing schoolboys and polio showed up.


Why are you talking about Syria?


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 19, 2021)

theHawk said:


> It’s a conservative estimate based off history and reality.
> 
> Every stupid liberal publication is saying we have to take on as many Afghan refugees as we can.  Why wouldn’t it be a million?  Are you a bigot?


Do you think I'm a bigot?


----------



## theHawk (Aug 19, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Do you think I'm a bigot?


Lefties do if you question how many refugees we can take in.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 19, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> . . . it seems karma coming back to bite folks in the ass eh?
> 
> Echos of history.
> 
> View attachment 527984


U.S. CONGRESSIONAL RECORDS: JOE BIDEN WELCOMED VIETNAMESE REFUGEES TO THE UNITED STATES​
Therefore, in recent days, President Trump's supporters *have fabricated and spread the news that Mr. Biden was against Vietnamese refugees in the mid-1970s in order to get Vietnamese-American votes for Mr. Trump.
VIETNAMESE REFUGEE CONTINGENCY ACTS* 
Combing through the legal archives of the U.S. Congress, I found three main documents related to the evacuation and relief of Vietnamese refugees in 1975. The first is the S. 1484 (Vietnam Contingency Act) proposed by the Senate and approved in a vote of 75-17 on April 24, 1975. One of the 17 “nay” votes belonged to Joe Biden, because in the S. 1484 Bill, there were two terms that Mr. Biden disagreed with: (1) Military assistance to Vietnam; and (2) Authorization to use American troops if necessary to protect the evacuation of South Vietnamese citizens. Since Joe Biden ran for the Senate at the age of 30 in 1972, he had supported the withdrawal of U.S. troops from Vietnam.

When sent to the U.S. House of Representatives, the S. 1484 Bill was rejected together with the *H.R. 6096 bill (Vietnam Humanitarian Assistance and Evacuation Act of 1975) in a vote of 162 to 246 on May 1, 1975.*

Unfortunately, I only found a few details explaining the reasons why the U.S. Congress rejected the above laws. The first reason was that the Ford administration wanted the Congress to give him the authority to use U.S. troops if necessary to protect the evacuation of Americans and Vietnamese refugees from Vietnam. Senator Robert C. Byrd (Democrat, West Virginia) was opposed to using American troops to help evacuate Vietnamese because this measure would be "impractical and dangerous." "If we start that, we would just be getting back into the war,” he said.  Congressman Bob Carr (Democrat, Michigan) said that “President Ford knows Congress is not going to approve that military aid, so he should get those people out of there and stop playing political games with them."








						U.S. CONGRESSIONAL RECORDS: JOE BIDEN WELCOMED VIETNAMESE REFUGEES TO THE UNITED STATES — PIVOT - The Progressive Vietnamese American Organization
					

Vietnamese version: 06-26-2020 English version: 07-19-2020 Khai Q Nguyen, PIVOT Member   The 2020 election season is boiling up. There are less than four months left before the U.S. presidential election on November 3. Joe Biden will be the official Democratic presidential candidate. Therefore, in r




					www.pivotnetwork.org


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 19, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Lefties do if you question how many refugees we can take in.


Haha,  and you think that means something to me?  Sorry it doesn't


----------



## Penelope (Aug 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> 95% of the Muslim world is a psychotic mess.


95% of Jews and Christians are a psychotic mess.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 19, 2021)

skews13 said:


> In June, Democratic Rep. Jason Crow of Colorado introduced the Averting Loss of Life and Injury by Expediting SIVs (ALLIES) Act in Congress. It was a no-brainer piece of legislation that would remove some of the requirements for Afghan special immigrant visas. The bill passed through the House with 407 yeas and 16 nays.
> 
> If you believe in warmongering or if you are a peacenik, there was nothing negative in this bill. And yet 16 Republicans voted against this bill. Who are they? I bet you can guess at least a few of them.
> 
> ...


Maybe Republicans would rather help the Americans first.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 19, 2021)

*CONCLUSION*

In fact, the war situation changed very fast in Vietnam. Just over two weeks after the April 14, 1975 White House meeting, Saigon fell. The evacuation of Americans was complete. A number of Vietnamese who worked with U.S. agencies in Vietnam got out at the same time as the Americans. In general, the evacuation of Vietnamese took place in chaotic circumstances, mostly by crossing the national border to neighboring countries. *About 120,000 Vietnamese refugees came to the United States in 1975.* Unfortunately, hundreds of thousands of Vietnamese died at sea.
snip
If you are a Vietnamese refugee or immigrant, respect the policy of fair and decent migration, and oppose racial discrimination. Mr. Joe Biden is the person you should vote for in the elections on November 3, 2020.


----------



## postman (Aug 19, 2021)

Penelope said:


> *CONCLUSION*
> 
> In fact, the war situation changed very fast in Vietnam. Just over two weeks after the April 14, 1975 White House meeting, Saigon fell. The evacuation of Americans was complete.



This was a far different situation

_America withdrew its military from South Vietnam in 1973, and two years later the country announced its surrender after Northern forces took Saigon - later renaming it Ho Chi Minh City, after the late North Vietnamese leader.[]/I]

The south Vietnamese army held for nearly 2 years, the Afghan army a mere two weeks._


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> God bless them.
> 
> Have you ever lived in Afghanistan?  Houseplants are intelligent in comparison.



  Funny you should mention the intelligence of your average Afghan....
I'm reading a book about the SEALS trying to train Afghan soldiers and they talk about how they dont have any concept of things Americans think of as common knowledge,like simple math for instance.
   They didnt like the night vision goggles either and said they prefer flash lights.
When they explained to the Afghans that lights would give away their position and make them targets they still would rather use flashlights.
     I dont know how you train people that stupid.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 19, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Funny you should mention the intelligence of your average Afghan....
> I'm reading a book about the SEALS trying to train Afghan soldiers and they talk about how they dont have any concept of things Americans think of as common knowledge,like simple math for instance.
> They didnt like the night vision goggles either and said they prefer flash lights.
> When they explained to the Afghans that lights would give away their position and make them targets they still would rather use flashlights.
> I dont know how you train people that stupid.


They are unbelievably stupid. It is quoted that they have a national IQ average of 84 which is on par with our blacks. I don't think so. I think our blacks are actually much smarter.
These people have been inbreeding for centuries over there. Our translator was married to his first cousin and all three of their children were retarded...she was pregnant with the fourth when I hopped on that flight out.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 19, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Well he(tramp) made a deal with the devil, what do any of you expect.


Every single person has agreed that getting out of Afghanistan is imperative and a must do.
Find one person who hasn't.

Biden changed and overturned Trump's plan for a  withdrawal just like he changed, cancelled
and ignored all of Trump's initiatives and policies.

So how is Trump responsible because Senile Joe Biden fucked the pooch and did everything wrong.
Simply turning out the lights at Bargrum AF base and closing down the base without notifying
anyone of our allies was probably the worst move anyone could have possibly made
....other than just advertising on billboards and radio that, _See Ya!_ The loyal Afghans were all on their own

Just stunning idiocy from Joe Biden who ignored everyone of the experts who gave Joe a blueprint for an
orderly withdrawal in favor of his own asinine moves.

You blame it on Trump sycophants couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 19, 2021)

skews13 said:


> In June, Democratic Rep. Jason Crow of Colorado introduced the Averting Loss of Life and Injury by Expediting SIVs (ALLIES) Act in Congress. It was a no-brainer piece of legislation that would remove some of the requirements for Afghan special immigrant visas. The bill passed through the House with 407 yeas and 16 nays.
> 
> If you believe in warmongering or if you are a peacenik, there was nothing negative in this bill. And yet 16 Republicans voted against this bill. Who are they? I bet you can guess at least a few of them.
> 
> ...


Voting to NO be Removing barriers for SPECIAL IMMIGRANTS like you mean TERRORISTS?  Why oh why would anyone do this----

And btw how the fuck were they to know that Biden would steal an election and arrange for the terrorists to take over Afghan?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 19, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Every single person has agreed that getting out of Afghanistan is imperative and a must do.
> Find one person who hasn't.
> 
> Biden changed and overturned Trump's plan for a  withdrawal just like he changed, cancelled
> ...


When you make a deal with evil in 2020, its tramps fault.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 19, 2021)

Penelope said:


> When you make a deal with evil in 2020, its tramps fault.


When you jeopardize thousands of American lives because you ignored the advice of experts it's Joe Biden's
fault. Don't be such a complete asshole all the time.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2021)

Trying to blame the Joe Dufus debacle on somebody else, eh Moon Bats?  Is that the Democrat Talking Point of the Day now?  It is the Republican's fault?

It is not the case of Afghanistan not getting support.  It is a case of Joe Dufus being incompetent in managing the draw down.


----------



## surada (Aug 20, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Who gives a shit? You want to invade a country and/or fund terrorist to overthrow him because of that?  Fuck you’re insane.



Man, that is stupid. We didn't fund ISIS or invade Syria.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 20, 2021)

skews13 said:


> In June, Democratic Rep. Jason Crow of Colorado introduced the Averting Loss of Life and Injury by Expediting SIVs (ALLIES) Act in Congress. It was a no-brainer piece of legislation that would remove some of the requirements for Afghan special immigrant visas. The bill passed through the House with 407 yeas and 16 nays.
> 
> If you believe in warmongering or if you are a peacenik, there was nothing negative in this bill. And yet 16 Republicans voted against this bill. Who are they? I bet you can guess at least a few of them.
> 
> ...




What are you doing about he stranded Americans 
Bidens a hero he's getting em out 24/7 
On empty planes 

The state department says derp 

orange and drumphhhhhh!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 20, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Fuck you.  We aren’t importing a million Afghans because Biden let Afghanistan collapse. We’ve seen this movie before, it was called Syria Refugee Crisis, created by the Obama Bin Biden Regime.
> 
> Now fuck off.


Western euros will be getting a shitload to apparently 

Happy days in the West


----------



## surada (Aug 20, 2021)

hadit said:


> What I want is irrelevant. I'm merely pointing out that Quid Pro's political decisions have political consequences. He voted to get us into Afghanistan and now owns how we get out.



You sound like a petulant child. You play the cards you're dealt.


----------



## surada (Aug 20, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Who gives a shit? You want to invade a country and/or fund terrorist to overthrow him because of that?  Fuck you’re insane.



We didn't invade Syria. Syria is a civil war.


----------



## hadit (Aug 20, 2021)

surada said:


> You sound like a petulant child. You play the cards you're dealt.


Yup, that's exactly what Quid Pro did, and he made some mistakes along the way. Now his sycophants want to hold him blameless.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 21, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> There's NO WAY you're getting out from Joe Biden being responsible for this.  No way.



I dont have to do anything. I’ll let your lord and savior tell you.

david nussbaum (@theNuzzy) Tweeted:
“I started the process, all the troops are coming home, they (Biden) couldn’t stop the process. 21 years is enough. They (Biden) couldn’t stop the process, they (Biden) wanted to but couldn’t stop the process.”

- Trump, 1 month ago https://t.co/9UPPbseyiI


----------



## Ivan88 (Sep 22, 2021)

The entire Congress of money grubbers is guilty of supporting and justifying the war on Afghanistan from day 1 of that criminal enterprise.
And most Americans are too stupid, deluded and unsane to object or even notice.


----------



## DudleySmith (Sep 22, 2021)

skews13 said:


> In June, Democratic Rep. Jason Crow of Colorado introduced the Averting Loss of Life and Injury by Expediting SIVs (ALLIES) Act in Congress. It was a no-brainer piece of legislation that would remove some of the requirements for Afghan special immigrant visas. The bill passed through the House with 407 yeas and 16 nays.
> 
> If you believe in warmongering or if you are a peacenik, there was nothing negative in this bill. And yet 16 Republicans voted against this bill. Who are they? I bet you can guess at least a few of them.
> 
> ...



Why not just post rubbish from *Che Lives!!!* directly instead of one of its satellite sites?


----------



## Ivan88 (Sep 30, 2021)

Retard Americans have been waging war on Afghanistan for decades.
So what's wrong if 16 Congress dudes voted to not help some?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 30, 2021)

Ivan88 said:


> Retard Americans have been waging war on Afghanistan for decades.
> So what's wrong if 16 Congress dudes voted to not help some?


does Vladimir know you are using his computer?.....


----------



## theHawk (Sep 30, 2021)

skews13 said:


> In June, Democratic Rep. Jason Crow of Colorado introduced the Averting Loss of Life and Injury by Expediting SIVs (ALLIES) Act in Congress. It was a no-brainer piece of legislation that would remove some of the requirements for Afghan special immigrant visas. The bill passed through the House with 407 yeas and 16 nays.
> 
> If you believe in warmongering or if you are a peacenik, there was nothing negative in this bill. And yet 16 Republicans voted against this bill. Who are they? I bet you can guess at least a few of them.
> 
> ...


How about we leave Afghanistan for the Afghans.  That means leaving Afghans there not bringing them here.


----------



## San Souci (Oct 1, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Well he(tramp) made a deal with the devil, what do any of you expect.


The Devil is a Democrat. As are all Commies.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 5, 2021)

Since the only valid government in Afghanistan has always been the Taliban, then those who we paid to work for us were traitors, and the last people we should want in the US.
The US used the most illegal and immoral tactics, like torture, assassination, terrorism, etc., and anyone who can do that, we do not really want here.
Not only do we not want the translators and others who worked for us, but we should have left all the troops there as well.
They should all be in jail if in the US.


----------

